# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  نیاز به یه قطعه دستگاه کارت خوان، کیبورد و مانیتور که بشه با میکرو کنترلر براشون برنامه نوشت

## idocsidocs

من می خوام یه به عنوان پروژه دانشجویی یه دستگاه ساده تحویل بدم. طرز کار این دستگاه به این شکله:

1- کارت رو توی قطعه کارت خوان می کشم
2- رمز رو از طریق کیبور وارد می کنم
3- در صورت درست بودن کلمه رمز و اطلاعات موجود در کارت خوان، توی صفحه تصویر پیام خوشامد گویی نمایش داده بشه و درصورت غلط بودن به کاربر هشدار می دم که اطلاعات نادرست هستن.

همه این کارها با میکرو باید انجام بشه. از C یا ++C برای برنامه نویسی این کار استفاده می کنم

لطفا بگید که از چه نوع میکرویی باید استفاده بشه و آیا این قطعات که گفتم رو می تونم از جایی خریداری کنم؟

----------


## farzadsw

هر میکروکنترلری رو میتونید استفاده کنید (8051 , avr,pic ,...) ، خودتون باید ببینید با کدوم راحتتر هستید .
همه این قطعات تو ایران هست ، اگر ساکن تهران هستبد تقاطع جمهوری -حافظ میتونید این قطعات رو تهیه کنید . اگر میخواید کارتتون مثل دستگاه های عابر بانک باشه باید از کارت مغناطیسی و کارتخوان های اونها استفاده کنید . اگر هم میخواید بی سیم باشه باید از RFID استفاده کنید .

----------


## idocsidocs

> هر میکروکنترلری رو میتونید استفاده کنید (8051 , avr,pic ,...) ، خودتون باید ببینید با کدوم راحتتر هستید .
> همه این قطعات تو ایران هست ، اگر ساکن تهران هستبد تقاطع جمهوری -حافظ میتونید این قطعات رو تهیه کنید . اگر میخواید کارتتون مثل دستگاه های عابر بانک باشه باید از کارت مغناطیسی و کارتخوان های اونها استفاده کنید . اگر هم میخواید بی سیم باشه باید از RFID استفاده کنید .


کارت مغناطیسی رو می شه با پورت های موجود به میکرو وصل کرد و برای اون کد نوشت؟

برای وصل کردن این قطعات به میکرو، آیا باید همه رو از یک پورت (پورت موازی، سریال، usb) انتخاب کنم و به میکرو وصل کنم یا اینکه می تونم هر کدوم رو از هر نوع پورت دلخواه انتخاب کنم و به میکرو وصل کنم؟

----------


## farzadsw

ماژولهای کارتخوان مغناطیسی خروجی سریال دارند که میتونید به پورت uart میکرو وصل کنید . بقیه قطعات مثل صفحه کلید و LCD به پایه های PIO میکرو متصل میشن و نحوه اتصال و راه اندازی شون با هم فرق داره (اگر با نوحه اتصال اینها آشنا باشید متوجه منظورم میشید ) .

----------


## idocsidocs

> ماژولهای کارتخوان مغناطیسی خروجی سریال دارند که میتونید به پورت  uart میکرو وصل کنید . بقیه قطعات مثل صفحه کلید و LCD به پایه های PIO  میکرو متصل میشن و نحوه اتصال و راه اندازی شون با هم فرق داره (اگر با  نوحه اتصال اینها آشنا باشید متوجه منظورم میشید ) .


برای وصل کردن این قطعات به میکرو، باید مدار هم طراحی بشه یا اینکه فقط لازمه که این دستگاهها رو از طریق پورتها رو به یه سوکت و از اون طریق به میکرو وصل کنم؟

اگر نیاز به مدار هست، این مدارها از قبل آماده هستن یا باید طراحی بشن؟

----------

